# Ackie pictures thread



## sevrum (Jan 3, 2011)

just wanted to dedicate a thread to these awsome animals ,i have been keeping ackies for about a year now and i am hooked!
come on everyone lets see your ackies,


----------



## sevrum (Jan 7, 2011)

lets see some pics!


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jan 7, 2011)

yeah i wouldn`t mined seeing some ackies


----------



## snakes123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pics anyone?


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 9, 2011)

A few pics of ours:


















Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sevrum (Jan 10, 2011)

very nice mrhoyo,how old are they?


----------



## mrhoyo (Jan 10, 2011)

It's just the one, he's an 09 and someone is due to buy him in about half an hour.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetangel (Jan 10, 2011)

this is my lot  i have 3 colour phases, WA, Alice Springs and MT Isa QLD 

u can see all three together 

and a red baby that has just hatched  the reddest babies i have had so far


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 10, 2011)

sweetangel, which local is the darker marked one(s)? 
Jordan


----------



## sevrum (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for sharing sweetangel,nice to have a few different colour phases,i also have 3 colour forms,the ones in the first thread are,pic 1 sandfire,pic 2 mt isa,pic 3 pilbara

---------- Post added 10-Jan-11 at 01:32 AM ----------

i have also purchased a mark wiltshire sandfire ackie(male) ,he will be my breeder to go over the above females,i will post pics of him when i recieve him in a few weeks


----------



## zeke (Dec 6, 2011)

theres gota be more pics of ackies out there


----------



## Tristis (Dec 6, 2011)

one of my sandfires


----------



## book (Dec 6, 2011)

Mt Isa Form


----------



## Gangrenous (Dec 7, 2011)

Pics of some setups would also be very nice to see.


----------



## ajandj (Dec 7, 2011)

how big do these guys grown?


----------



## Rocket (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweetangel, they look great. You don't have any spare adult male Alice Springs animals do you?


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a couple of mine- LOVE these guys ! So much personality. Today- one of them has discovered how to climb upside down on themesh roof of one of the enclosures ! Loves it !


----------



## nathancl (Dec 7, 2011)

that pattern is a bit unusual. would be good to see how it turns out when its a bit older and would love to see what it produces when bred with an animal with similar traits (if you can find one!). looks a bit dehydrated in that pic though...


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah the one i think you're referring to in pic 4 is one of the small girls who was taking beatings from the much larger males- she was missing out on lots of food- I threw her in with a small male her size who was also an ex-bullied little guy and she never looked back- they were both BFF's instantly ....they smashed everything I gave them from that point onwards...in fact they went just on the weekend to a new home as a pair to a new member who I chatted too about snakes; so he is now lucky enough to have a special little pair as his first herps !! They are both really gentle and the perfect starting animal for noobs; her pattern was really reduced on her back and with the little friendly guy she is with I think they will produce some amazing little babies much smaller naturally than standard specimens.


----------



## WillyInBris (Dec 7, 2011)

Yep and seems to be going well golly gosh they love the crickets dont they HP, I feel the big guy may be getting more then his share and I have been keeping an eye on her may have to change the routine a little segregate to make sure she gets her full share I am thinking.

Anyway only really have one pick of the boy at the moment so no real difference to the ones HP put up besides they are all mine and yes we shall take over the world I say, well maybe next year.

I really feel I have made the right decision with the ackies that's for sure if your a noob then I wouldn't hesitate in saying these little guys are ones to look out for.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pic Willy glad they are going well...if she is missing out on food- try picking her up and feeding her by hand- we used to feed her by hand all the time...if you would rather feed her without holding her- just try a container with breathing holes- stick her in there with abunch of crickets/worms/chicken bits and watch her go nuts !!!!! 

You wouldn't believe it, our pair started fighting today and one got a little scratch- looks like I am going to have move one of these males on....DAMN!!!!!!!!!!

So if anyone is interested in a single male, happy and fat, let me know I'll post him up...


----------



## sevrum (Dec 7, 2011)

looking good everyone,nice to see my old thread resurected,i still need to take pics of my mark wiltshire sandfire male.
I have 6 eggs in the incubator at the moment from my sandfire male /mt isa female,hopefully have some baby ackie pics to post in a couple of months


----------



## WillyInBris (Dec 7, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Beautiful pic Willy glad they are going well...if she is missing out on food- try picking her up and feeding her by hand- we used to feed her by hand all the time...if you would rather feed her without holding her- just try a container with breathing holes- stick her in there with abunch of crickets/worms/chicken bits and watch her go nuts !!!!!



Big fella just has gone for a kip in the hut (they both love that thing lol) and she is hunting so I may just put in a few more food items for her.
Hey you could have waned me about the crickets lol need a bigger container something they wont jump out of and all over the floor!



sevrum said:


> looking good everyone,nice to see my old thread resurected,i still need to take pics of my mark wiltshire sandfire male.
> I have 6 eggs in the incubator at the moment from my sandfire male /mt isa female,hopefully have some baby ackie pics to post in a couple of months



Love to see the Pics Sevrum TBH I could see a couple more joining the house in the next year so keep me in mind when they hatch.

My son being only 17-18 months doesn't have a very long attention span but we keep finding him standing at the enclosure just peering in not even tapping the glass its really good to see that he is taking an interest, just what I wanted.


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 7, 2011)

You might wanna watch those crikets Willy they have a habit of jumping out of small containers so be careful


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 7, 2011)

The Wild One


----------



## sevrum (Dec 7, 2011)

nice one steve,where was it located


----------



## zeke (Dec 7, 2011)

id love to see some ackie setups aswell


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 8, 2011)

zeke said:


> id love to see some ackie setups aswell


----------



## ajandj (Dec 8, 2011)

nice

I would never have thought to convert a cabnit like this.. you've just given me some great ideas!!


----------



## jewelz (Dec 13, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Beautiful pic Willy glad they are going well...if she is missing out on food- try picking her up and feeding her by hand- we used to feed her by hand all the time...if you would rather feed her without holding her- just try a container with breathing holes- stick her in there with abunch of crickets/worms/chicken bits and watch her go nuts !!!!!
> 
> You wouldn't believe it, our pair started fighting today and one got a little scratch- looks like I am going to have move one of these males on....DAMN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So if anyone is interested in a single male, happy and fat, let me know I'll post him up...



Hi,

I have pm'd you.

Jewelz


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2011)

sevrum said:


> nice one steve,where was it located



North of the Tanami desert in basalt hill country. 

There's a smaller species south and west of this spot that have a population explosion in the Wet. After a bit of to and fro it was decided by this forum to be v. storri storri.


----------



## TVDG-R (Dec 13, 2011)

A nice monitor to add into one collection, I've been looking for 2-3 for months now, hard to find exporter to Malaysia. Love to have some red if they landed here.


----------



## sevrum (Dec 13, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> North of the Tanami desert in basalt hill country.
> 
> There's a smaller species south and west of this spot that have a population explosion in the Wet. After a bit of to and fro it was decided by this forum to be v. storri storri.
> 
> ...



good work steve,wish i had more time to spend herping


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2011)

Some more pics of the VSS (sorry to those who've seen them before).








If they get any bigger I never saw one in the 6 months I spent here. It's borderline arid/ monsoonal grassland country and Wet season there are trillions of grasshopper nymphs and the goannas' population explodes. They are rare in the Dry (no grass, no hoppers) so I assume the mortality rate must be very high also. In one area I found a dozen + in 100sqm.

I was hoping to set up a captive breeding/ sustainable harvest program with the Kalkaringi Rangers but ended up in another part of the world.

They have a burrow under a rock (not that big) but they have a few escape tunnels and several single entrance burrows nearby. When threatened they block the tunnel with the tail bent to the max to expose the spines. They are speccy wee beasts and I wouldn't mind one or two myself. They are also very curious, if I lost one I could stand still for a minute and they'd come out for a look


----------



## Ridge_beardy (Dec 13, 2011)

this is my buddy 
i wanna find him a friend but i haven't found one yet


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


>



what's with the zebra crossing? do you make the Beatles walk across there? 

Bet they dont last long!


----------



## HonestPirate (Dec 13, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> what's with the zebra crossing? do you make the Beatles walk across there?



Would that make it Ackie Road ?


I found when building the ramps, that the little guys couldnt grip onto the wood with their claws, as it was gloss varnished there wasn't really any texture for them to grab onto....so I used some Skateboard grip tap cut into pieces all around so they weren't sliding and slipping all over the place.. Works AMAZINGLY well we have several times high-fived over that innovation....

Actually ...the grip CANNOT be removed- I used heavy 3M stuff- I tried to peel a piece a couple of weeks ago and it literally did not even peel a millimetre from the edge- even when we first put it on, we would peel the backing, and as soon as it got near the wood it would GRAB it as if by some magical force- it came as a surprise so we didnt have time to place it evenly spaced- "Just peel it off" I said to the wife.... NO CHANCE. that stuff is there forever, even after a few weeks of Ackie abuse- and it works perfectly, just as we had hoped. You never know with these things; it's all trial and error, but in this instance it was a good call...


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 13, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Would that make it Ackie Road ?
> 
> 
> I found when building the ramps, that the little guys couldnt grip onto the wood with their claws, as it was gloss varnished there wasn't really any texture for them to grab onto....so I used some Skateboard grip tap cut into pieces all around so they weren't sliding and slipping all over the place.. Works AMAZINGLY well we have several times high-fived over that innovation....
> ...



Ha ha ha yes and deservedly!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 19, 2012)

I display at castle hill expo











this is my heart ackie : D


----------



## josh87 (Jun 26, 2012)

my new ackie and it's enclosure


----------



## namezmud (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

Here are my 4-5 month old pilbara ackies which I have had just a week.



















Dean


----------

